
Why Windows (and thus Microsoft) Is Broken - nreece
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,144356/article.html
======
iamdave
It seems to me that most bloggers talking about the decline of Windows seems
to be looking at things from the standpoint of an informed developer or
consumer highly in touch with technology and modern innovation.

What these folks don't realize is that they only make up a wee bit of the
marketplace using Windows, and it's going to take a lot more than talking
above the heads of Lawyers, Doctors and Educators, using jargon only the
blogger understands to convince people to make the transition to an operating
system. Sure enough, Dell rolled out a line of machines that powered Linux but
one company doing this isn't going to change minds either.

People need to be immersed in other technologies, they need to know how they
work, why they matter and how to make the applications to their operations.
Until then, Windows is going to enjoy the room it has in the operating system
market because quite frankly: Windows just works for certain people, and those
certain people make up the largest part of the market.

Sure, Vista was a flubb, but a lot of people toughed it out and eventually got
used to it because they have no clue how to install other operating systems.
And even though installing Ubuntu is as simple as point and click, the barrier
to entry is just too high because as far as they are concerned, they'd rather
not bother messing with it for fear they may break something and never be able
to use their computers again.

Someone link me to a blog that talks about the other side of Windows user
experience, and maybe you'll have something worth talking.

------
dcurtis
Its pretty crazy how slow the XP => Vista migration has been going. But most
of the stuff Gartner reports is old news.

How many people here are staying with XP, and when do you plan to migrate,
personally?

~~~
axod
How many people here use windows? I'd expect it to be a pretty small % these
days.

~~~
lst
I still use W2K, in about 1% of my coding time...

